# How to breeders keep face so white???????



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello to everyone and HAPPY THANKSGIVING for Canadian members,

So it has been about 2 weeks now iam batling with red stains i have read so much about!!!! :smpullhair: and do not know what to do , i bought the spa lavish blueberry scrub works great for about 1 hour then they are back , i do not know why Luna started with this? but i have read almost everyone goes through this so I look at breeders dogs and say darn how do they keep there dogs faces sooo white????????? I am feeding Luna eukanaba small breed tried going on evo with no sucess everytime we would get to half and half runny poo so i left on what the breeder had her she seems to also like it much better , so what is the trick to white faces ????? I do not want to try antibiotics, just natural remedies....


Anna


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In a pup her age it is most commonly from teething. Just keep up with cleaning and see if it stops when she finishes teething.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just keep her face clean and dry as possible......That will help and if she is teething, it too shall pass. You don't want to use antibiotics if she is real young. Good luck!!


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you guys ,

just love this sight always getbquick responses ,she is 6 1/2 months ol so I gues still teething I also today discovered putiing cornstarch under eye area after wash and dry to keep eye area dry its worked for the day her eyes are much drier !!!!!


luv

anna :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Oct 12 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839170


> I am feeding Luna eukanaba small breed tried going on evo with no sucess everytime we would get to half and half runny poo so i left on what the breeder had her she seems to also like it much better , so what is the trick to white faces ????? I do not want to try antibiotics, just natural remedies....
> 
> Anna[/B]


Happy Thanksgiving to you too! When changing food, I usually do it a bit at a time and not half and half from the get-go. At this age, I'm assuming she's probably eating around 1/4 cup. I would just add may be 5-10 kibbles the first day, then increase the amount over a 5-7 days period. Raine has a very sensitive tummy so even at 18 months, I'd still introduce new food to her slowly. I also give the new food to them as treats 5-10 kibbles/day while still feeding them the old food. This way they slowly become accustomed to it.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I am curious about this too. My baby never had tear stains. But even breeders show their puppies and I've never seen tear stains on one, their faces are always white....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 12 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839307


> I am curious about this too. My baby never had tear stains. But even breeders show their puppies and I've never seen tear stains on one, their faces are always white....[/B]


Actually, I've seen lots of puppies shown with tear staining (my own included!) I use cornstarch, baby powder or Pawmarks drying power ringside to help camouflage/dry the face. 

To the OP, your baby is teething right now, so don't stress it. Wait a few months and then if it's still bad, you can address it with Angel Eyes or something similar, if it is still a problem.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

One reputable show breeder told me that the majority of show dogs actually have tear stains, but the public does not know that. They just use chalk and other whiteners in the ring. Now before I get blasted, let me reiterate, NOT EVERY SHOW DOG HAS TEAR STAINS. I was told the MAJORITY of show dogs have some staining that is masked by the chalk, etc.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Oct 12 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839170


> Hello to everyone and HAPPY THANKSGIVING for Canadian members,
> 
> So it has been about 2 weeks now iam batling with red stains i have read so much about!!!! :smpullhair: and do not know what to do , i bought the spa lavish blueberry scrub works great for about 1 hour then they are back , i do not know why Luna started with this? but i have read almost everyone goes through this so I look at breeders dogs and say darn how do they keep there dogs faces sooo white????????? I am feeding Luna eukanaba small breed tried going on evo with no sucess everytime we would get to half and half runny poo so i left on what the breeder had her she seems to also like it much better , so what is the trick to white faces ????? I do not want to try antibiotics, just natural remedies....
> 
> ...


Eukanuba small breed can cause tear staining. My puppies stain worse when I used this product. Food plays a big role in staining. It takes time to figure out what will work with your dog and what won't. 

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 12 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839316


> One reputable show breeder told me that the majority of show dogs actually have tear stains, but the public does not know that. They just use chalk and other whiteners in the ring. Now before I get blasted, let me reiterate, NOT EVERY SHOW DOG HAS TEAR STAINS. I was told the MAJORITY of show dogs have some staining that is masked by the chalk, etc.[/B]


Shouldn't be blasted because you're absolutely correct. Many maltese in the show ring have some tearstaining.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Oct 12 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839321


> QUOTE (aksm45 @ Oct 12 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839170





> Hello to everyone and HAPPY THANKSGIVING for Canadian members,
> 
> So it has been about 2 weeks now iam batling with red stains i have read so much about!!!! :smpullhair: and do not know what to do , i bought the spa lavish blueberry scrub works great for about 1 hour then they are back , i do not know why Luna started with this? but i have read almost everyone goes through this so I look at breeders dogs and say darn how do they keep there dogs faces sooo white????????? I am feeding Luna eukanaba small breed tried going on evo with no sucess everytime we would get to half and half runny poo so i left on what the breeder had her she seems to also like it much better , so what is the trick to white faces ????? I do not want to try antibiotics, just natural remedies....
> 
> ...


Eukanuba small breed can cause tear staining. My puppies stain worse when I used this product. Food plays a big role in staining. It takes time to figure out what will work with your dog and what won't. 

Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't feed Eukanuba but have heard other people make the same complaint about Eukanuba and tear staining.

I think every puppy gets some tear staining when cutting teeth, some worse than others. I rinse their eyes every night with Bausch & Lomb Fresh Eyes, dry the face, and then use some cornstarch. It seems to help. There are some dogs that never get tearstaining and there are others who will always have it. But Tina is right, it takes time to figure out what will work because every dog is different.

MaryH


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have seen lots of Malts in the show ring with staining.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I found trying to keep the eye area dry was almost impossible unless I was at home 24/7. Thats why I use colloidal silver water, its OK to leave it damp. In fact, damp is probably better as it will stop the cause of the staining, the bacteria and yeast. Your baby is tearing more because of her teething but the tears themselves don't cause the staining, it is the bacteria and yeast by products that thrive in that damp environment. The silver water, however, will stop this as it is bacteriacidal/static and antifungal. I also have both of my pups on a raw diet. I did not change their diet gradually, I just started giving them the raw food and I never had a problem with either pup.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Good advice from everyone. I'm sure that your furbaby is teething and that does make the tears worse.

Show breeders and handlers know lots of ways to disguish the tear staining. And many show breeders wrap the undereye area and face as soon as they've finished showing and keep the area wrapped all the time except when the dog is in the ring.

I mostly use corn startch if I'm getting a lot of tears (Lacie during allergy season). It helps keep the area drier and doesn't seem to irritate the eyes as much as baby power which I will use elsewhere but not under the eyes. Just my personal preference.

Most Maltese outgrow the tearing except if they need a little antibiotics, if they are on food that causes color from tears, or during allergy season.

Just be patient. Once your furbaby is a little older, you can use Angel Eyes for a few weeks and all will be good.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

most maltese pups have some staining ,you just have to try everything and use what works best for you ... :grouphug:


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

I am sure it is teething too. Babies will out grow this, check for retained teeth as well.
Some things to keep in mind for down the road. Tear stains can be from red yeast, tylan will clear that up it is cheep and you don't have to spend a fortune on a fancy name brand.
Products and formulations:
Clown white powder from a theatrical store works.

reciepe: 1 part corn starch/1 part mom(milk of mag) 1/part household peroxide
make paste and let dry on stains, rinse and use a high quality conditioner to repair the coat you just stripped and damaged.

These tips are not for babies.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just started Ollie & YoYo on Eukunuba sensitive stomach kibble and so far so good. But it's only been several days. We'll see. previously had them on Science Diet sensitive stomach which has very similar ingredients and had no probs with tear staining at all.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Did your baby goto the groomer's lately? I was told by a show breeder that dogs can get staining from the groomers from shared brushes with yeast on them. Perhaps you can try spring water, different food, rinsing with B&L eyewash, disinfecting your brushes and combs, bathing your dog yourself for awhile, cornstarch....etc. 

I'm sorry you're dealing with this. Casanova's face is ice white...he has never ever stained even while teething. So part of it has to be genetics...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper had issues with it also...I just wash eyes daily and use conrstarch to keep area dry. Wish I had more suggestions, but I don't know of anything else, short of the other advice seen here.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have also found that baby powder is too fine and gets dust in the eyes. But for a nice smelling face I add just a touch of baby powder to my cornstarch and mix it up.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Try not to worry too much about tear staining right now. When both London & Preston came to me, their faces were perfectly white...after a week or so, their faces started staining. If I remember correctly, London had bad staining until she was around 9 months old or so, and then it gradually lessened. She doesn't really have staining any more, but she does still tear a little so the eye area will get wet.

Preston is now 6 1/2 months old and he is in the worst of his tear staining right now. He's pushing his canine baby teeth out right now (his adults are almost completely in), and his adult molars are still trying to push through. With London, I was disappointed about having the staining, but now that this is my 2nd, I don't worry at all and it doesn't bother me. I know it will pass, I just have to hang in there. 

Since your baby is 6 months old, it's a great time to get Luna spayed, and the vet can also remove all of the existing baby teeth at the same time. I waited until London was 9 months old before having her spayed because I wanted to see if her teeth would all fall out naturally, which they did, so she didn't need any pulled. Preston's teeth I'm not quite sure yet if he will need a few pulled, but so far he seems to be doing pretty well.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

I am SO glad this was posted as I'm having the same issue this week with tobi, and it was really upsetting me.
What makes it worse is tobi is increasingly difficult to get to keep still - any advice on this bit of the cleaning? He wriggles and moves his head and then tries to nip if we restrain him. THe only time I can really get in there to clean it is when he is soaked and in the bath 

I felt like the worst mum in the world, and knowing it's part of teething has helped alot. But advice on making it less traumatic for us all would be fantastic x


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've had opposite cases. 

Abbey needed surgery on her tear ducts to correct the problem....


and Ava has NEVER had a tear stain yet! 



So i guess good genes play a part in it too.


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Oct 15 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840321


> What makes it worse is tobi is increasingly difficult to get to keep still - any advice on this bit of the cleaning? He wriggles and moves his head and then tries to nip if we restrain him.[/B]


I usually groom Mitzy after walks.. That way she is a bit tired and will sit still for me.
If she is still pretty wiggly I have my husband hold a treat for her to lick/nibble on while I clean her face!!
Hope that helps some!!


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

QUOTE (JesBred @ Oct 16 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840624


> QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Oct 15 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840321





> What makes it worse is tobi is increasingly difficult to get to keep still - any advice on this bit of the cleaning? He wriggles and moves his head and then tries to nip if we restrain him.[/B]


I usually groom Mitzy after walks.. That way she is a bit tired and will sit still for me.
If she is still pretty wiggly I have my husband hold a treat for her to lick/nibble on while I clean her face!!
Hope that helps some!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll give that a try thank you 
Tonight I ended up putting his head under the shower to get it wet and he was a good boy and let me clean the area - I even managed to snip off the really stained hair around his eye. But I don't like getting him so wet too often, so need to solve this issue.
He was so mad when we finished though - he was chasing his tail growling.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Oct 16 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840640


> QUOTE (JesBred @ Oct 16 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840624





> QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Oct 15 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840321





> What makes it worse is tobi is increasingly difficult to get to keep still - any advice on this bit of the cleaning? He wriggles and moves his head and then tries to nip if we restrain him.[/B]


I usually groom Mitzy after walks.. That way she is a bit tired and will sit still for me.
If she is still pretty wiggly I have my husband hold a treat for her to lick/nibble on while I clean her face!!
Hope that helps some!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll give that a try thank you 
Tonight I ended up putting his head under the shower to get it wet and he was a good boy and let me clean the area - I even managed to snip off the really stained hair around his eye. But I don't like getting him so wet too often, so need to solve this issue.
He was so mad when we finished though - he was chasing his tail growling. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

When I wash L & P's faces, I set them on top of the toilet with a hand towel over it so they don't get cold. Have you ever noticed how cold the toilet seat is? (lol) I fill up our bathroom sink with warm water and use a wet baby washcloth to squeeze a little bit of water on their faces at a time. Then I take just the tiniest dab of Spa Lavish Facial Scrub and rub it on the muzzle/eye area (but far enough away from the eye to not irritate it). Then I take the washcloth and rub/squeeze/rinse repeatedly until there is no residue left on their faces. Then, I blot with a dry towel, comb out their muzzles, and let the area air dry.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 16 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840662


> QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Oct 16 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840640





> QUOTE (JesBred @ Oct 16 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840624





> QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Oct 15 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840321





> What makes it worse is tobi is increasingly difficult to get to keep still - any advice on this bit of the cleaning? He wriggles and moves his head and then tries to nip if we restrain him.[/B]


I usually groom Mitzy after walks.. That way she is a bit tired and will sit still for me.
If she is still pretty wiggly I have my husband hold a treat for her to lick/nibble on while I clean her face!!
Hope that helps some!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll give that a try thank you 
Tonight I ended up putting his head under the shower to get it wet and he was a good boy and let me clean the area - I even managed to snip off the really stained hair around his eye. But I don't like getting him so wet too often, so need to solve this issue.
He was so mad when we finished though - he was chasing his tail growling. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

When I wash L & P's faces, I set them on top of the toilet with a hand towel over it so they don't get cold. Have you ever noticed how cold the toilet seat is? (lol) I fill up our bathroom sink with warm water and use a wet baby washcloth to squeeze a little bit of water on their faces at a time. Then I take just the tiniest dab of Spa Lavish Facial Scrub and rub it on the muzzle/eye area (but far enough away from the eye to not irritate it). Then I take the washcloth and rub/squeeze/rinse repeatedly until there is no residue left on their faces. Then, I blot with a dry towel, comb out their muzzles, and let the area air dry.
[/B][/QUOTE]
this definitely sounds like a plan...gonna try it tomorrow after a walk in the park. thanks for everyones fantastic info x


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 16 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840662


> When I wash L & P's faces, I set them on top of the toilet with a hand towel over it so they don't get cold. Have you ever noticed how cold the toilet seat is? (lol) I fill up our bathroom sink with warm water and use a wet baby washcloth to squeeze a little bit of water on their faces at a time. Then I take just the tiniest dab of Spa Lavish Facial Scrub and rub it on the muzzle/eye area (but far enough away from the eye to not irritate it). Then I take the washcloth and rub/squeeze/rinse repeatedly until there is no residue left on their faces. Then, I blot with a dry towel, comb out their muzzles, and let the area air dry.[/B]


Now THERE's an idea I never thought of! One of the problems I have in grooming Button is that my back tends to start aching about halfway through bathing her, since I fractured that disk back in July. But if I put her little wash tub on the toilet seat, I can sit on the floor and work that way! She would be in much more comfortable reach that way!

Great thinking! You may have saved me a LOT of back pain! B) :smootch:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

All excellent advice on ending tear staining! But what to do about existing stains?

I had a "teething" staining problem with Button. To make matters worse, I injured my back in June, and between then and about mid-September, Button's grooming went to Hades in a handbasket. I just couldn't tolerate the pain of dealing with her every day as I should have. It was pretty much all I could manage to give her a weekly bath. She ended up looking like a poor little ragmop.  

When the muscular damage healed in September, I assessed the situation, gave her a good brushing, and found that her coat was amazingly matt-free. I know that I'm seriously blessed by that... her coat is an absolute dream... soft, silky, thick, fluffy, and tangle-resistant. 

However, she DID have some significant staining on her face, both eye stains and saliva stains. I read up on everything here and hit her with all barrels... distilled water, daily Tums and probiotics, no treats with heavy dyes, etc. I did everything that is recommended here. I'm not sure which remedy worked... or even if it stopped just because her teething seems to be over with... but it did stop progressing.

But what to do about the stains that were already on her face? Whitening shampoos didn't seem to affect the mess... at least not so I could notice. So I started looking into the products Spa Lavish Blueberry Facial and South Bark Blueberry Facial. Through a carefully considered scientific process (eeny, meeny, miney... :huh: ) I ordered the South Bark product, and am pleased with the results. I'm fairly sure the Spa Lavish product would have done as well, although I can't speak for it, having not tried it.

This comparison shows the difference. The picture on the right was taken Sep 10, the one on the left yesterday, Oct 20. You can see the difference after about 6 weeks of facials about once every other day. There is still some staining at the corners of her mouth where the saliva stains were darkest, but it is significantly lighter. 

For what it's worth...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow--quite a testament to that product, the pictures show how well it works. She's beautiful!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i live in ireland and not one of the facial washes are available any were .. :goodpost:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, Anna!
We had the same problem with the eye stain in the first 8 to 10 months. 
After teething it passed away, I didn't do anything special to it. I keep it clean and dry as well as I can.
Therefore I use a powder product. 

I would be careful with any antibiotic, my breeder and also my vet didn't recommend this. It can cause
problems in the future. 

Hope you'll find a way that works for you! :heart: 

Alexandra


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Oct 21 2009, 08:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842124


> i live in ireland and not one of the facial washes are available any were .. :goodpost:[/B]


The facials aren't generally available in the US, either, except in specialty shops (which most smaller towns don't have) but can be found on the Internet.

South Bark is actually a dog wash in San Diego, California... a place where you can go and wash your dogs with their professional equipment, using their specialty soaps. It's a small outfit, and I don't know if they ship outside the US, but I don't see any reason why you couldn't ask them about it. 

South Bark


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

jodublin - I'm in Ireland too, and I ordered spa lavish off ebay - it was only about a fiver. If you need seller name just ask me 

Button came up really well - soooo fluffy white. That product really does work well! What a cutiepie 

I've realised our issue was tobi's hair in his eyes. The vet found no retained teeth, adult teeth are now fully in, no ear infection, no issues at all...so my job now is to make him realise he is not the alpha in our household, and get grooming less of an issue. I am still having to drench his face with the shower - for some reason when I do that he lets me at his face for a minute or two after before reverting to mr nip. ;-)

The staining has improved significantly though...soooo relieved.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Oct 21 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842339


> jodublin - I'm in Ireland too, and I ordered spa lavish off ebay - it was only about a fiver. If you need seller name just ask me
> 
> Button came up really well - soooo fluffy white. That product really does work well! What a cutiepie
> 
> ...


can you send me the link please?


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Oct 21 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842086


> This comparison shows the difference. The picture on the right was taken Sep 10, the one on the left yesterday, Oct 20. You can see the difference after about 6 weeks of facials about once every other day. There is still some staining at the corners of her mouth where the saliva stains were darkest, but it is significantly lighter.
> 
> For what it's worth...
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!! I can't believe I got "left" and "right" mixed up! I'm glad everyone else understood what I was nattering about! :smrofl:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

One quick correction regarding yeast staining: tylan will NOT clear it up and in fact, can exacerbate the problem. The reason is because tylan is an antibiotic, which kills all bacteria, bad and good. Good bacteria is necessary to keep yeast overgrowth in your system. Probiotics will help to restore good bacteria levels to fight yeast internally. And a good antifungal/antiyeast/antibacterial topical will help kill any yeast on the hair - boric acid powder lightly brushed into the hair, colloidal silver (water consistency) sprayed onto the hair, or even hydrogen peroxide can help. The BA and the HP can be drying, so be sure to use extra conditioner on their facial furnishings when bathing.


----------



## ShaunaK (Oct 21, 2009)

My Maltese had horrible tear staining as a puppy. After trying a more holistic and topical route, I found that Angel Eyes works really well. I'm not sure how you feel about antibiotic use, but it hasn't affected Sasha in any negative way and she's been on it for almost 5 years. Once the worse of it is gone, you wont need to use it as much. If only I had before and after pictures to show you! Good luck


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (ShaunaK @ Oct 22 2009, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842875


> My Maltese had horrible tear staining as a puppy. After trying a more holistic and topical route, I found that Angel Eyes works really well. I'm not sure how you feel about antibiotic use, but it hasn't affected Sasha in any negative way and she's been on it for almost 5 years. Once the worse of it is gone, you wont need to use it as much. If only I had before and after pictures to show you! Good luck[/B]


Angel Eyes will work, but I'm not a fan of keeping a dog on antibiotics for long periods of time. I prefer to use the Tylan powder (same active ingredient as in Angel Eyes, "tylosin") for a 10 day course and then stop. If the tearing is caused by a bacterial infection of some sort (i.e. teeth, ears, etc.), this should clear it up. If you overdo antibiotics, you can get a yeast buildup in the body. There are many women who have had a bladder infection treated, just to get a yeast infection shortly after.....antibiotics are the culprit. 

Also, I wouldn't recommend antibiotics or Angel Eyes for puppies that are teething.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Oct 23 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843065


> Angel Eyes will work, but I'm not a fan of keeping a dog on antibiotics for long periods of time. I prefer to use the Tylan powder (same active ingredient as in Angel Eyes, "tylosin") for a 10 day course and then stop. If the tearing is caused by a bacterial infection of some sort (i.e. teeth, ears, etc.), this should clear it up. If you overdo antibiotics, you can get a yeast buildup in the body. There are many women who have had a bladder infection treated, just to get a yeast infection shortly after.....antibiotics are the culprit.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't recommend antibiotics or Angel Eyes for puppies that are teething.[/B]


I agree. I'm one of those women who used to get chronic bladder infections, and I can recall a period of about two years when a particularly stubborn infection had to have its antibiotic therapy interrupted many times because of yeast infections. The doctor would treat the yeast infection, put me on a different antibiotic, and then the yeast infection would eventually come back. As stated, this nasty little cycle went on for TWO YEARS! To this day, I won't take an antibiotic myself unless there is absolutely no choice about it. I won't take them for a cold or flu (antibiotics don't actually help colds or flu anyway, they just fight bacterial infections that might come along as a side-effect), and my doctor has long since stopped offering them to me if I don't actually have a bacterial infection. Doctors tend to prescribe them to make the patients feel as if they're "doing something about it".

And I certainly won't give them to my pup unless necessary for an injury or infection.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Oct 22 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842798


> *One quick correction regarding yeast staining: tylan will NOT clear it up and in fact, can exacerbate the problem. The reason is because tylan is an antibiotic, which kills all bacteria, bad and good. Good bacteria is necessary to keep yeast overgrowth in your system.* Probiotics will help to restore good bacteria levels to fight yeast internally. And a good antifungal/antiyeast/antibacterial topical will help kill any yeast on the hair - boric acid powder lightly brushed into the hair, colloidal silver (water consistency) sprayed onto the hair, or even hydrogen peroxide can help. The BA and the HP can be drying, so be sure to use extra conditioner on their facial furnishings when bathing.[/B]


Bravo Tami!.....I'm so glad to see someone else make the point about an antibiotic (Angel's Eyes/Tylan or any other) not curring yeast! So many say "it's red-yeast, just give them Tylan" and I've tried to make the point before. If it is a "yeast" you are not going to clear it with an antibiotic. If it goes away with an antibiotic it is being caused by bacteria. Could be a slight, otherwise undetected infection--ears, throat, nose, eyes, mouth, teeth....obviously teething...etc. There probably is some staining attributable to allergies, or simply not keeping the face clean and dry (causing bacteria to grow there).

....and yes, don't give teething puppies Tylan. You'll have to wait for the teething to get over and any irritation from it or from retained teeth--although every puppy does not stain during teething. Shoni did not.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Button's before and after photos look great!!

I have the Spa Lavish but now I'm tempted by the South Bark 
(obviously I have some product overload dependency issues- like so many others)


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 26 2009, 06:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843742


> Button's before and after photos look great!!
> 
> I have the Spa Lavish but now I'm tempted by the South Bark
> (obviously I have some product overload dependency issues- like so many others)[/B]


LOL! I understand all about "product overload dependency"!  

From what I've heard, Spa Lavish and South Bark Blueberry are pretty much equivalent. A lot would depend on what originally caused the stains (and that could be any one of a number of issues, as you can see from this thread!), dilligence in applying the product, and the individual dogs' coat. I was just happy that I was able to get Button's face back to white after a couple of months of her beard looking like it had another of her lemon spots! It was pretty well disguised as a lemon spot, given that Button has a LOT of color in her coat, but *I* knew her face was supposed to be white, so it bothered me. :huh: 

I THINK Button's stains were caused by 1) teething, and 2) a high iron content in the local water (which is a common water condition in the South-Eastern US). So we know that South Bark takes out stains from those two causes.


----------



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Anna,

My Chewie is 4 1/2 months old. He has terrible tear stains. I have changed his food, he drinks bottled water (365 from Whole Food), uses a ceramic dish, etc., etc. I am feeding him Fromm's Surf & Turf or Sweet potatoe and duck formula. I have used Spa Lavish daily for a month and it does absolutely nothing. I purchases eye pads that don't do anything other than clean his face. Don't affect the tear stains at all. I am getting ready to try colloidal silver. Good luck. Keep me posted with your results.

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Oct 12 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839170


> Hello to everyone and HAPPY THANKSGIVING for Canadian members,
> 
> So it has been about 2 weeks now iam batling with red stains i have read so much about!!!! :smpullhair: and do not know what to do , i bought the spa lavish blueberry scrub works great for about 1 hour then they are back , i do not know why Luna started with this? but i have read almost everyone goes through this so I look at breeders dogs and say darn how do they keep there dogs faces sooo white????????? I am feeding Luna eukanaba small breed tried going on evo with no sucess everytime we would get to half and half runny poo so i left on what the breeder had her she seems to also like it much better , so what is the trick to white faces ????? I do not want to try antibiotics, just natural remedies....
> 
> ...


----------



## DebbieG (Aug 20, 2009)

Where do you jpurchase the colloidal silver water? Do you put it in their eyes or on the tear stains? 

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Oct 13 2009, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839434


> I found trying to keep the eye area dry was almost impossible unless I was at home 24/7. Thats why I use colloidal silver water, its OK to leave it damp. In fact, damp is probably better as it will stop the cause of the staining, the bacteria and yeast. Your baby is tearing more because of her teething but the tears themselves don't cause the staining, it is the bacteria and yeast by products that thrive in that damp environment. The silver water, however, will stop this as it is bacteriacidal/static and antifungal. I also have both of my pups on a raw diet. I did not change their diet gradually, I just started giving them the raw food and I never had a problem with either pup.[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (DebbieG @ Nov 6 2009, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848155


> Hi Anna,
> 
> My Chewie is 4 1/2 months old. He has terrible tear stains. I have changed his food, he drinks bottled water (365 from Whole Food), uses a ceramic dish, etc., etc. I am feeding him Fromm's Surf & Turf or Sweet potatoe and duck formula. I have used Spa Lavish daily for a month and it does absolutely nothing. I purchases eye pads that don't do anything other than clean his face. Don't affect the tear stains at all. I am getting ready to try colloidal silver. Good luck. Keep me posted with your results.
> 
> QUOTE (aksm45 @ Oct 12 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839170





> Hello to everyone and HAPPY THANKSGIVING for Canadian members,
> 
> So it has been about 2 weeks now iam batling with red stains i have read so much about!!!! :smpullhair: and do not know what to do , i bought the spa lavish blueberry scrub works great for about 1 hour then they are back , i do not know why Luna started with this? but i have read almost everyone goes through this so I look at breeders dogs and say darn how do they keep there dogs faces sooo white????????? I am feeding Luna eukanaba small breed tried going on evo with no sucess everytime we would get to half and half runny poo so i left on what the breeder had her she seems to also like it much better , so what is the trick to white faces ????? I do not want to try antibiotics, just natural remedies....
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

There is no reason to be aggressive with a puppy with staining. Keep the face clean and dry and wait until they are done teething. No product will counteract teething.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 6 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848159


> There is no reason to be aggressive with a puppy with staining. Keep the face clean and dry and wait until they are done teething. No product will counteract teething.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 6 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848159


> There is no reason to be aggressive with a puppy with staining. Keep the face clean and dry and wait until they are done teething. No product will counteract teething.[/B]


Good reasoning. I didn't see any point to messing with Button's South Bark cleanup till her teething was finished. I was working mostly from guesswork, but it's good to see someone who knows what they're talking about confirm my guess. B) I honestly didn't KNOW if the teething was causing her staining, but it seemed like a reasonable guess. We also have high iron content in the local water, so I've kept her on distilled water.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Totally agree about not aggressively treating teething puppies for tear stains. However, colloidal silver is a good anti-bacterial/anti-fungal/anti-yeast product to have on hand. I take it at the first sign of a cold and haven't had a sinus infection in 3 years now when they were regularly recurring nightmares. You can get it at Whole Foods or a health food store. I prefer 30 PPM (parts per million). It won't hurt if you get a little in their eyes, but I mostly use it on red staining instead of 3% hydrogen peroxide, which can be too drying.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Nov 6 2009, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848286


> Good reasoning. I didn't see any point to messing with Button's South Bark cleanup till her teething was finished. I was working mostly from guesswork, but it's good to see someone who knows what they're talking about confirm my guess. B) I honestly didn't KNOW if the teething was causing her staining, but it seemed like a reasonable guess. We also have high iron content in the local water, so I've kept her on distilled water.[/B]


Bottled spring water is a better choice.


----------



## ruready87 (Oct 16, 2020)

aksm45 said:


> Hello to everyone and HAPPY THANKSGIVING for Canadian members,
> 
> So it has been about 2 weeks now iam batling with red stains i have read so much about!!!! :smpullhair: and do not know what to do , i bought the spa lavish blueberry scrub works great for about 1 hour then they are back , i do not know why Luna started with this? but i have read almost everyone goes through this so I look at breeders dogs and say darn how do they keep there dogs faces sooo white????????? I am feeding Luna eukanaba small breed tried going on evo with no sucess everytime we would get to half and half runny poo so i left on what the breeder had her she seems to also like it much better , so what is the trick to white faces ????? I do not want to try antibiotics, just natural remedies....
> 
> ...


my Maltese has serious staining also. I've read a lot. allergies are a big thing for her. both seasonal and essentially gluten free. its amazing how allergies play such a large play. Angel Eyes food powder helps alot. wipe her eyes twice a day. keep them dry ALWAYS. the best thing to use is the Angel Eye cleaning product. it comes it a set. I also just learned keep hair away from her eyes like eye lashes. DISTILLED water in a Sterling Silver dog bowl. try to keep that. I've never seen soap work personall


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

ruready87 said:


> my Maltese has serious staining also. I've read a lot. allergies are a big thing for her. both seasonal and essentially gluten free. its amazing how allergies play such a large play. Angel Eyes food powder helps alot. wipe her eyes twice a day. keep them dry ALWAYS. the best thing to use is the Angel Eye cleaning product. it comes it a set. I also just learned keep hair away from her eyes like eye lashes. DISTILLED water in a Sterling Silver dog bowl. try to keep that. I've never seen soap work personall


As you can see, this thread is very old, dating back to 2009. I don't know about the other products or foods, but Angel Eyes has changed since then. It used to contain a small amount of antibiotic, but some years ago that was taken out. I have not tried the new formula.


----------

